# Ear Forms



## vomSHRINER (Jan 31, 2011)

:help:I just ordered a pair of ear forms for my 6 month old male pup. His right ear is having trouble standing up all the time. Seems when his is running or very exciting it stands but will fold over to the outside. My question is 1, has anyone used these and 2, what success have you had. If you can please post some photos if you have before and after. I would like to compare to my situation. thank you in advance everyone. :help:


----------



## mleun481 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have also tried the ear forms and glue when my male GSD was 6mos but didn't have much luck. His right ear went up at 4months, but the left ear was floppy. The ear forms stayed on for about a week. It stayed up for about a day and then went floppy again. I tried it 2 more times and same thing. I didn't think his left ear would ever go up, but then at 9 1/2 months, his ear went up and stayed up. Hes now 10months and have both ears up. I think others have been successful with the ear forms, though. Don't give up hope. Good luck!


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

Ear forms .. thats new to me... 

Where do you get them...?Just wondering... interested in them


----------



## mleun481 (Aug 9, 2010)

There are several places online you can order them from - they're usually called ear forms or ear supports. 
Dog Ear Supports - DogSport Gear

i got both the ear forms and glue from this place. 
CanisCallidus Online Shop


----------



## vomSHRINER (Jan 31, 2011)

I did receive the forms but have not used them yet. While waiting on delivery I read a post about breathe right strips (extra strength). They are working fine. Clean the ear thoroughly with alcohol and cotton balls. Make sure they are completely dry, better luck having them stick cleaned and dried. place about 1/4 the way up from the base of the ear in the center. Make sure no hair in the area you stick it. Touch the second ear to take his attention awaybfrom the ear you just put it in. Then give him/her a treat of some sort. They usually stay in about 4 days. Clean the ears each time you change, will fight off them getting an infection. I tookmhis out after a week and his ear stood up for the day I put another in just for some extra time until it is completely strong. Will post pic when I am on the laptop. Posting from iPad. Sorry.


----------

